
Three typefaces for mathematics (2007) [pdf] - jstrieb
http://ultrasparky.org/school/pdf/DanielRhatigan_Dissertation.pdf
======
reikonomusha
In my opinion, the Monotype caster with a competent operator, the Modern
Series 7 typeface, and the 4-line system produced mathematical typesetting not
yet surpassed. There is no contemporary system for typesetting mathematics
that can produce such beautiful compositions as the Monotype did.

TeX is phenomenal. And Computer Modern was a Herculean effort by Knuth, but in
my opinion, it’s wholly lacking in many departments. It’s spindly, clinical,
and vapid. But I don’t blame Knuth; we just need a serious typographer to
learn METAFONT and make a beautiful typeface for mathematics that is not
gimmicky.

~~~
kick
Your criticism of Computer Modern as "spindly" makes sense only digitally, not
in print (or, at least, print of the era Computer Modern was designed for).

Optimized for printers of a different era (and relying heavily on ink bleed),
Computer Modern's default configuration looks less than great on today's
printed page. However, if you make some small adjustments (as METAFONT was
designed to do), it suddenly becomes rather pleasant. Here's a page with an
example of how it looked initially compared to how it looks on modern
printers, and a modification of the METAFONT parameters that looks pleasant on
screens:

[https://www.typografie.info/3/topic/22238-ist-die-
computer-m...](https://www.typografie.info/3/topic/22238-ist-die-computer-
modern-wirklich-zu-d%C3%BCnn/)

Most modern digital adaptions are done poorly, and without considering this.

METAFONT is really simple, and more people should consider playing around with
it. It's really fantastic.

~~~
mod50ack
This is not usually noticeable, because TeX distributions now use a Type 1
version of CM, distributed by AMS, when compiling documents to PostScript or
PDF. (Or, they use Latin Modern, which is based on this Type 1 version which
is so spindly in the first place.)

To use an adaptation which is thicker in print, and which uses the original
METAFONT settings, check out mpfonts:
[https://ctan.org/pkg/mpfonts](https://ctan.org/pkg/mpfonts).

However, note that on screen, mpfonts usually doesn't look so great, since the
fonts are Type 3 adaptations of the METAFONT programs and not Type 1 fonts.

------
drfuchs
The 4th paragraph on the 29th page names the students involved with the Euler
effort in alphabetical order, giving the incorrect impression that I made a
significant contribution. All credit goes to the others listed.

------
btrettel
What are some good sans-serif math fonts? I'm aware of sansmathfonts [1] and
FiraMath [2]. I'm particularly looking for a font like Open Sans or Roboto.
FiraMath is close.

[1]
[https://tug.org/FontCatalogue/sansmathfonts/](https://tug.org/FontCatalogue/sansmathfonts/)

[2]
[https://github.com/firamath/firamath](https://github.com/firamath/firamath)

Edit: Many more listed here but you need to filter out the serif fonts:
[https://tug.org/FontCatalogue/mathfonts.html](https://tug.org/FontCatalogue/mathfonts.html)

------
skat20phys
I've always really liked Rhatigan's (that is, the author of the linked piece)
Gina typeface:

[http://www.ultrasparky.org/work/typefaces/gina/gina_01.html](http://www.ultrasparky.org/work/typefaces/gina/gina_01.html)

I read something about it evolving into an internally developed project
somewhere but never saw it again. I really wish it were released publicly.

------
enriquto
The LaTeX world is sorely missing a font that looks as good as the Springer
Baskerville of legendary Bourbaki and IHES fame. No, the "baskervald" package
is not up to par (just look at the ugly accent in the é character!).

~~~
Tainnor
I've been guilty of using Baskervald myself. But I agree that's it's not a
very good variant of Baskerville (which I like a lot).

Do you happen to know what macOS's "Baskerville" font is exactly? That one
looks much better than Baskervald.

~~~
enriquto
Baskervald is not _that_ bad, I use it almost exclusively and I am quite fond
of it. Yet, it lacks the liveliness of classic Baskerville. I do not know
exactly what it is the difference; but in the french accents it is very
obvious.

No idea about your macos question.

------
Koshkin
The example of the classic 4-line math typesetting at the top of page 4 is the
best you will ever see. Anything else would serve nothing but to distract and
annoy the reader (not to say anything about the writer who now has less time
to think about math proper.)

------
lioeters
A tangent, but what about typesetting and typefaces for music sheets -
anything like TeX for written music?

Totally different needs than mathematical notation, but seems to share common
issues, like specialized symbols, placements and spacings.

~~~
godbyk
I think Lilypond <[https://lilypond.org/>](https://lilypond.org/>) is the TeX
for music engraving.

For typesetting short snippets of music notation within TeX, you can use the
MusixTeX package
<[https://ctan.org/pkg/musixtex>](https://ctan.org/pkg/musixtex>).

~~~
lioeters
Thank you, those are exactly the kinds of music typesetting/engraving software
(and notation syntax) I was curious about.

Following a few links, I found a great overview:

MusiXTEX - Using TEX to write polyphonic instrumental music

[http://icking-music-
archive.org/software/musixtex/musixdoc.p...](http://icking-music-
archive.org/software/musixtex/musixdoc.pdf) (pdf)

For Lilypond, here's an introduction that demonstrates how to "write music by
typing text":

Lilypond: "Compiling" Music

[https://lilypond.org/text-input.html](https://lilypond.org/text-input.html)

------
macintux
Out of idle curiosity, what’s the difference on page 5 between the two “x = a
+ 4” calculations?

~~~
baking
The second one is "chi = alpha plus four." The general point he is trying to
make here is that in a Greek word we would see the chi and alpha because of
the context, but if you typeset an equation with letters intended for setting
text there simply isn't enough distinction in the characters to prevent
confusion because there isn't enough context to distinguish the "a" and the
alpha. You need a mathematical typeface with characters that cannot be
confused even though text set with those characters would look awful. In other
words, a proper mathematical typeface requires more than just symbols.

------
litoE
I'm surprised there's no mention of eqn and troff.

~~~
reikonomusha
Those are programs, not typefaces.

~~~
litoE
The author is talking about the difficulty of typesetting mathematics, and
refers to TEX as an approach to solve this problem. eqn and troff preceded
TEX. Heck, even Microsoft's and Open Office's approach to typing in equations
are direct descendants of eqn.

~~~
mturmon
I think the author is only interested in the box model that TeX uses insofar
as it influenced the typeface design. He’s contrasting TeX’s “box and glue”
setup with the rigid matrix design needed by Monotype faces, and the much more
expressive non-box layout model used by Cambria.

